# Anti Sniffer and Anti Monitoring software for LAN



## WebMister (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, I want to hide my web surfing log data from "Sniffing" or "Monitoring" software that may be Illegally running on the LAN. It is not possible for me to detect and remove such software. I want to know if there is any way I can Encrypt or Hide my Web surfing log data from these programs, Without making any changes to the Network's Configuration, but making changes or installing software to my Workstation only.
ISA 2004 is used on my network and I have Administrative privileges. Thank You.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sounds like you have admin rights to your machine but not to the network... and we don't help with circumventing the policies and procedures from your network administrator.

And I'm curious as to why would you want to hide your web surfing...


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

This makes no sense to me.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Makes as much sense like a condom machine in the Vatican


----------



## WebMister (Apr 16, 2007)

I wonder why you guys are so suspicious. I have all the rights on the network and servers and I just wanted to avoid sniffing attempts from other users. Hiding your web surfing data doesn't make any sense to you. Don't you people hide your Emails and passwords, Online Bank Accounts, Credit Card Transactions. Do you keep them public?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> Hiding your web surfing data doesn't make any sense to you. Don't you people hide your Emails and passwords, Online Bank Accounts, Credit Card Transactions


Actually no it doesn't. If people want to see I visit forums.techguy.com, microsoft.com and all the other sites I use to gather computer information more power to them! Any site you visit that is of monitary nature should be using some form of encryption or I wouldn't do buisness with them.



> Do you keep them public?


No I don't keep this public but am I also nieve enough to think that someone else can't change any of these should they so choose?

Personally the major point is that you mention someone running illegal devices/software on your LAN I think you may want to try to address THAT factor way before you try and hide what your doing on the LAN.

Hiding something that usually shouldn't need to be hidden is always going to bring out suspicions.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

VPN or VNC into another computer outside of your network that you have absolute control over every computer. Like your home network.

Or get an online desktop.
http://www.cosmopod.com/


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Setup Linux box with SQUID, use SSH port forwarding. Port forward TCP 3128 (SQUID)

SSH into trusted linux box outside network, forward loopback TCP3128 to the host (Putty supports this), point your browser to 127.0.0.1:3128 for proxy.

----------

If you can't afford/don't want to do that, you're stuck with VNC/Rdesktop into remote machine. Or using something like Tor.


----------

